# Asf is dead!!!



## OTG85 (Dec 19, 2015)

As that board self destructs IMF will climb back to the top. It's time for you old trt, uphill landscaping, comb over brushing, fake mtr shooting motheruckers to rise again.


----------



## the_predator (Dec 19, 2015)

All we can do is hope! I'm trying to lead one member over right now in the interests of camel toe....


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 19, 2015)

Lead them here brother!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 19, 2015)

Rip forums


----------



## heckler7 (Dec 19, 2015)

I landscape downhill


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 19, 2015)

heckler7 said:


> I landscape downhill



This can not be


----------



## charley (Dec 19, 2015)




----------



## heckler7 (Dec 21, 2015)

ASF is definitely not dead. you can make any pointless thread and it will have 2 to 10 pages in a day, over here your lucky to get 2 posts


----------



## the_predator (Dec 21, 2015)

heckler7 said:


> ASF is definitely not dead. you can make any pointless thread and it will have 2 to 10 pages in a day, over here your lucky to get 2 posts


Sad but true! Tried repping you but since you and only like 3 other people post it's hard to spread reps around


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 22, 2015)

The talent remains at IMF. 

Prince said so in my Xmas card he sent me


----------



## Guillotine (Dec 22, 2015)

theCaptn' said:


> The talent remains at IMF.
> 
> Prince said so in my Xmas card he sent me


The top poster here is yanni.... says something about the board

sent from a remote bunker while banging a Terminator Model T-X


----------



## Zaphod (Dec 22, 2015)

Guillotine said:


> The top poster here is yanni.... says something about the board
> 
> sent from a remote bunker while banging a Terminator Model T-X



And yenni is a pork-eating, goat fucking, dirt worshiping bastard.  That's saying something.


----------



## Guillotine (Dec 22, 2015)

Zaphod said:


> And yenni is a pork-eating, goat fucking, dirt worshiping bastard.  That's saying something.


Did we establish gender on yenni?  I was never sure

sent from a remote bunker while banging a Terminator Model T-X


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 22, 2015)

Yeni is a Zionist conspirator


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 23, 2015)

Yenni must be a chink


----------



## charley (Dec 24, 2015)




----------



## Arnold (Dec 24, 2015)

OTG85 said:


> As that board self destructs IMF will climb back to the top. It's time for you old trt, uphill landscaping, comb over brushing, fake mtr shooting motheruckers to rise again.



news flash it's the holidays.


----------



## charley (Dec 24, 2015)

Prince said:


> news flash it's the holidays.


----------



## Watson (Dec 28, 2015)

Guillotine said:


> The top poster here is yanni.... says something about the board
> 
> sent from a remote bunker while banging a Terminator Model T-X



thank only proves that as soon as a muslim digs in everyone else leaves....


----------



## Riles (Dec 28, 2015)

ASF has a new sponsor that has the same mindless posting style as Yeni, displaying to same pointless posting style and intellectual maturity, maybe if we can get them together, we can save both boards


----------



## Phil_McRevis (Dec 29, 2015)

Riles said:


> ASF has a new sponsor that has the same mindless posting style as Yeni, displaying to same pointless posting style and intellectual maturity, maybe if we can get them together, we can save both boards



Someone teach me how to rep points, because this post was on point! F those putos!!!


----------



## heckler7 (Dec 30, 2015)

place is a mess right now, REPS are arguing with each other and Mods are banning folks and threatening to ban more if you even have a complaint and before you can even provide proof that you have been scammed or still haven't received your order folks are told anyone speaks up your banned. If sponsors dont wanna be bashed they shouldn't enter the pit and talk shit. And some of the REPS are known shitbirds and they aren't banned. A few folks are mods and never post anything useful and are running their mouths about banning regular folk like the community is not important. Pretty sure when that forum was started we told the emphasis was it was community based, but no body is concerned with what the community wants. LAME


----------



## charley (Dec 30, 2015)

heckler7 said:


> place is a mess right now, REPS are arguing with each other and Mods are banning folks and threatening to ban more if you even have a complaint and before you can even provide proof that you have been scammed or still haven't received your order folks are told anyone speaks up your banned. If sponsors dont wanna be bashed they shouldn't enter the pit and talk shit. And some of the REPS are known shitbirds and they aren't banned. A few folks are mods and never post anything useful and are running their mouths about banning regular folk like the community is not important. Pretty sure when that forum was started we told the emphasis was it was community based, but no body is concerned with what the community wants. LAME





....  I stopped going over to ASF when I started getting 'negged' by some 'right wing ass holes'...   I did ask a couple of my so-called friends from IMF to help me out[not you heck] after always supporting them, & I got no response from them...   it pissed me off  .....ASF members don't seem to realize how un-important they really are ...


----------



## Watson (Dec 30, 2015)

charley said:


> ....  I stopped going over to ASF when I started getting 'negged' by some 'right wing ass holes'...   I did ask a couple of my so-called friends from IMF to help me out[not you heck] after always supporting them, & I got no response from them...   it pissed me off  .....ASF members don't seem to realize how un-important they really are ...



that's the world we live in bro, bunch of poofter retards over there anyway.....they even cried when red and I had a pow wow over there, seriously, ffs, its "the pit" but they act more like its a fucken beauty pagent and number 11 stole their eye liner.....made a thread over there for some love just now....

all the regular, heavy posters are all over there spamming up the board and once a month dropping back here to complain its dead....well if u posted something here it fucken would be would it.....

besides, a Charley and a KOS = 400 of those dickheads....


----------



## heckler7 (Dec 30, 2015)

ASF jumped the shark


----------



## charley (Dec 30, 2015)

Griffith said:


> that's the world we live in bro, bunch of poofter retards over there anyway.....they even cried when red and I had a pow wow over there, seriously, ffs, its "the pit" but they act more like its a fucken beauty pagent and number 11 stole their eye liner.....made a thread over there for some love just now....
> 
> all the regular, heavy posters are all over there spamming up the board and once a month dropping back here to complain its dead....well if u posted something here it fucken would be would it.....
> 
> besides, a Charley and a KOS = 400 of those dickheads....


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 31, 2015)

charley said:


> ....  I stopped going over to ASF when I started getting 'negged' by some 'right wing ass holes'...   I did ask a couple of my so-called friends from IMF to help me out[not you heck] after always supporting them, & I got no response from them...   it pissed me off  .....ASF members don't seem to realize how un-important they really are ...



You didn't hit me up dude. I've got your back. 

But yeah ASF is a fucking mess right now.  And I'm not helping out until Prince sends me a care package!

That's what happens when a bunch of notBigg non lifters take too many gears.


Anywho. Happy new year You Cunts!


----------



## charley (Dec 31, 2015)

.. Thx Captn' , & you are right , I didn't hit you up, but I know you got a good heart ,at least here in AG....    it was nothing anyway, I just don't go over there much ..  between getting old & smoking to much weed I'm losing both my long term & short term memory , so ASF isn't on my mind these days ..  lol


----------



## heckler7 (Dec 31, 2015)

theCaptn' said:


> You didn't hit me up dude. I've got your back.
> 
> But yeah ASF is a fucking mess right now.  And I'm not helping out until Prince sends me a care package!
> 
> ...


Ill send you a care package cappy, got some extra slin, RnM deca, homemade slim jims, 
and box set of giligan's island on dvd


----------



## heckler7 (Dec 31, 2015)

charley said:


> .. Thx Captn' , & you are right , I didn't hit you up, but I know you got a good heart ,at least here in AG....    it was nothing anyway, I just don't go over there much ..  between getting old & smoking to much weed I'm losing both my long term & short term memory , so ASF isn't on my mind these days ..  lol


I would neg daily anyone who was messing with ya Charles, who was it I'll log in just to neg them. Anyway Chip is gone and I have high hopes for 2016


----------



## the_predator (Dec 31, 2015)

heckler7 said:


> I would neg daily anyone who was messing with ya Charles, who was it I'll log in just to neg them. *Anyway Chip is gone and I have high hopes for 2016*


That's what I thought about the Bears when they fired Trestman last year. They are 6-9 now


----------



## charley (Dec 31, 2015)

heckler7 said:


> I would neg daily anyone who was messing with ya Charles, who was it I'll log in just to neg them. Anyway Chip is gone and I have high hopes for 2016




...  thx heck , & you know us 'cheese steak eating philly folks' were starting to really hate on chip , he traded our talent away, & he's a smug mutha fugger..


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 31, 2015)

heckler7 said:


> Ill send you a care package cappy, got some extra slin, RnM deca, homemade slim jims,
> and box set of giligan's island on dvd



Haha! I'll trade you some autographed Azza anus pics, an expired abo vagina, and a box of Roo terds!


----------



## the_predator (Dec 31, 2015)

How was the New Year Capt'n? I keep forgetting you are an Aussie


----------



## heckler7 (Dec 31, 2015)

theCaptn' said:


> Haha! I'll trade you some autographed Azza anus pics, an* expired abo vagina*, and a box of Roo terds!


does that shit expire? who do you tell? buy the smell or taste.


----------



## heckler7 (Dec 31, 2015)

charley said:


> ...  thx heck , & you know us 'cheese steak eating philly folks' were starting to really hate on chip , he traded our talent away, & he's a smug mutha fugger..



Chip supports Obama and wants to give away all our hope and change


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jan 4, 2016)

the_predator said:


> That's what I thought about the Bears when they fired Trestman last year. They are 6-9 now



they where offensively STACKED! and they couldnt get shit together... Its hard to watch


----------



## charley (Jan 4, 2016)

dieseljimmy said:


> they where offensively STACKED! and they couldnt get shit together... Its hard to watch





...  Jimmy , talk about hard to watch...   try being an Eagles fan  ..


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jan 4, 2016)

charley said:


> ...  Jimmy , talk about hard to watch...   try being an Eagles fan  ..



Being a bears, eagles, jets or chargers (lions the last few years) fan is difficult. Assemble what should be a good team and foster a culture of mediocre results. At this point I got to blame ownership.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 5, 2016)

the_predator said:


> How was the New Year Capt'n? I keep forgetting you are an Aussie



It was hot! Too fucking hot!


----------

